# How do I feed whole frozen fish?



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

A hunter who gave me deer for Sasha also gave me a large trout for Corky. I have never fed him fresh fish. Do I remove the bones?


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

This is how I fed whole large sardines this weekend...









However.. someone told me to be careful with trout.. apparently they can be parasitic even when frozen. I can't say for sure though, as far as feeding it whole...well I can't see there being a problem but I would wait and see if any one else comments on the parasite thing before feeding it whole.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I think that you only have to worry about parasites in fish from the Pacific Northwest. If it from stream anywhere else you should be fine. I would probably let it thaw some before feeding it. The only frozen meat I feed my dogs is ground meat and liver/organs for Lola because she wouldn't eat them otherwise.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

My intent is to defrost the fish. Do I remove the bones?


----------



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

I would- best to probably just slice the sides off the spine so you end up with two long flat fillets- you will miss the bones that way


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I leave the bones in. Whole sardines were Max's very first whole prey with blood, brain and all the rest of the animal. I also cut those 3 ounce sardines in half and introduced them a little at a time. If trout is new he may not want to eat a whole meal of it. I pushed the issue with a salmon head and Max didn't eat a bite of food for three days but he will eat a bit of new with mostly familiar food. Weird dog!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I leave the bones in. My dogs can crunch through pork and chicken bones so fish bones are a breeze for them.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i leave the bones in and my dogs will eat fish if kept frozen. 

so they get fish-cicles...

i do not feed trout, as i live in the pacific northwest, nor do i feed raw salmon to them.

farmed trout and farmed salmon or steelhead are useless as far as nutrients are concerned...

if you can get your hands on sardines, herring, mackerel or anchovies or smelts....you're golden for omega 3.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I live in Pennsylvania. My husband and his buddies went camping a few years ago. They were dressing their freshly caught trout and saw parasites. Yech, how gross. I think they were flukes or something. I am a little weary to feed them now


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

This trout is freezer burned. It was in a deep freeze for a year. I'm guessing that would kill any parasites, but I'll throw it out to be safe.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

No reason to remove the bones. I'd feed it. If your dog isn't understanding, maybe some deep slices to get it started. You only need to worry about fish from the Pacific NW.


----------

